# Is anyone playing Chess With Friends?



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

My husband is interested in playing a few chess games (Chess With Friends)with others.  I would consider him an intermediate player or slightly under that ranking.

This would get him to not lean over my shoulder while I play Words With Friends and make suggestions.  I have offered to get him his own iPad but he keeps saying no, but yet he really is wanting to play games with others.

I set him up with the Chess With Friends app and his user name is 
tucsonace.  Anyone interested?  If he really enjoys it, I'll get him the paid app for Fathers Day and maybe his own iPad too.

tucsonace (refers to his tennis playing)

Thanks.


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

My son plays, I'll let him know.  I think his name is agazz or something like that


----------



## Don From VA (Oct 26, 2009)

Do they have a native app for the iPad, or is it an iPad-compatible app?


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Chess With Friends is a free app that is compatible with the iPad, iPhone and iTouch.  They also do have a paid app set up the same way except without ads.  It is $2.99

So far no luck finding someone to play chess with my husband.


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

My son just started a game with tusconace


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Thank you Jody,
I'll try and get my husband to start the game and make a chess move before he goes to bed.  We are in Tucson and it is 11:30 PM here.
Thank you to your son.

Found it humorous that after I told my husband that he had a chess partner, he said he couldn't play now because he had to go to bed.  Silly man thought he would have to stay up ALL night and play once he started.
Forgot to ask where in Minnesota you live.  I grew up in Rochester and my daughter now lives in Eden Prairie.


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

We're in Shakopee.  So just on the other side of the minneota river from where she is.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I gave your husband's name to my son.  His name is Cytorath.  
He said he'd been thinking about getting the Chess app since we've been having so much fun with the WwF app.
deb


----------

